# Can you delete threads you have started?



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

If so how?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i think its through thread tools, then click delete thread.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

what u got to hide bashy?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

you changed your mind about coming out?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes by deleting the first post, click edit post, click delete, then delete message then delete post...simples!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bashy, we understand if you want to 'loud & proud'.  Or is it 'proud & loud?'


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Conscript said:


> Yes by deleting the first post, click edit post, click delete, then delete message then delete post...simples!


hard to believe people still dont know this lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

click on adminastrive on top line. click delete thread, thread deleted.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> click on adminastrive on top line. click delete thread, thread deleted.


I think only we (Mods) have the administrative option. Can any non Mods confirm this?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Katy said:


> I think only we (Mods) have the administrative option. Can any non Mods confirm this?


I have done it many times before becoming a MOD Katy, you can only delete your own threads obviously.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah milkmans right, i just deleted one of my old threads easily enough


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have done it many times before becoming a MOD Katy, you can only delete your own threads obviously.





paul81 said:


> yeah milkmans right, i just deleted one of my old threads easily enough


Oh ok cool. It's been a while. So when people ask me to delete their threads I can say 'no, do it yourself!' :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Katy said:


> Oh ok cool. It's been a while. So when people ask me to delete their threads I can say 'no, do it yourself!' :laugh:


Yeah basically or point them in the direction of how too.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Yeah basically or point them in the direction of how too.


Haha...of course...you know I'd never be so rude!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Katy said:


> Haha...of course...you know I'd never be so rude!


I could make exceptions in some cases... :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> I could make exceptions in some cases... :whistling:


Ha ha...I know what you mean


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

cool i just deleted some of my threads i started , Katy how long until i get my private message privileges ? x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> cool i just deleted some of my threads i started , Katy how long until i get my private message privileges ? x


Here's all you need to know:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html

You joined on May 22nd so you'll be BRONZE on June 22nd


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Katy said:


> Here's all you need to know:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html
> 
> You joined on May 22nd so you'll be BRONZE on June 22nd


Nice one cheers for that katy =] x


----------

